# Another Military Exercise Thread



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

[video]https://www.youtube.com/user/Dahboo777[/video]


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The last 2 minnows says it all.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes, either it was planned or they are all just using the excuse to play with their self. Funny, the south is saying they see increased activity, but no drill they know of. Something to be aware of all over.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I did a quick search to find out who these idiots are that would voluntarily act as domestic prisoners to be rounded up for this training:

It was posted on Monster.com

Job Search: Find a Job from Millions of Job Listings Online | Monster.com


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

The evidence you need that this is for American's, is that they are training with local law enforcement. Honestly, Is the military going to be taking Fort Lauderdale police department with them too Ukraine? or where ever else overseas?


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Why don't they train in those cities they built for this? Oh wait, they built them JUST like US cities...Hmmm....


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Big Country1 said:


> The evidence you need that this is for American's, is that they are training with local law enforcement. Honestly, Is the military going to be taking Fort Lauderdale police department with them too Ukraine? or where ever else overseas?


You know its not always a conspiracy when we work with the cops sometimes its just professional courtesy to extend an invitation to come train or sometimes to buy a get outta jail free card


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> You know its *not always* a conspiracy when we work with the cops sometimes its just professional courtesy to extend an invitation to come train or sometimes to buy a get outta jail free card


Not sure what a Get-Outta jail free card means in terms of the military training with local law enforcement is. But what you said is noted.
And It sounds like you know something more, What do you mean by *not always*? Would you care to enlighten me? or are you just being a smart arse?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm not sure how a soldier from Bragg is going to be needing a get-out-jail free card "issued" in Ft. Lauderdale.

Seems to be a pretty expensive exercise, just to get get-out-of-jail cards for some soldiers.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, I admit I may be screwed. My time and culture dictates that these are my friends, who will never ever hurt me.
Yet all this other stuff begins to whittle at the confidence in what might happen 20 minutes from juarez I'd rather not be in the middle of.
I think we're going to go ahead and bug?

After all, youtube says the niboo will get us on 9/24/15 - for real this year. No kidding. Really. Klingons too honest.
Here's a Klingon








I forgot I have wanted to point out that there are things that could get wonky because when those guys are out here, what are they going to do? "Halt! Oh...you just heroin, Messicans or coke? Yes, yes all night ya'll need to go around? There's markers have a doughnut on em. You go that way." or what? Oby make the migra drive them so they be safe? Cartella have vans with diplomatic flag "just the dope gringos!"
The only thing that isn't going to twist the tail of out here is the coyote hunting, because those guys will stay home.
But yeah, interesting times.....?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Alex Jones takes one kernel of truth and blows it all out of proportion until it's an "Oh my God the world is ending the jackboot thugs are going to round us all up and send us to Fema Camp Barb Wire City! OMG !!!!!"
The US Marines did the same thing here in Jacksonville during the Iraq War. I believe the Marines called it MOUT, or something like that. It has been done in Miami several years ago.
One of the military's duties is to plan and train. 
I could see planning for an insertion into Ukraine. Given our President's behavior that could be a distinct possibility.
Or, it could be an excersize in handling a coordinated terror attack on our own soil. I think any American with half a brain (so stated to eliminate liberals) would admit that terrorist cells from overseas are here. Now.

If anyone wants to get all worked up about this, that is their right. Me? Not going to worry at all. Life is too short to dance with ugly women.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Isn't it obvious? If Operation Jade Helm were happening in any other country, it would be immediately labeled a military drill for martial law - NaturalNews.com


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Natural News? layful:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Natural News? layful:


Yes. Natural News. Got a problem with that?

layful:


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Natural News? layful:


Im not saying that I have an inside guy telling me that this is going on. Im just an average ******* looking from the outside in. Do I know why they are running drill's that simulate Martial Law? Or why these people are loaded into white vans, like they are being hauled off to internment camps? Nope. Not at all. What I do know, is I don't trust this administration, or the dam wicked government we have been stuck with. Do I believe that they can and are\will do this as a form of "training" for martial law? Yea, I do. You can mock me, or my source's, that isn't gonna change the fact we have a corrupt government that has "their" own interests in mind.

I can train my dogs to hunt a hog, they aren't only going to learn how to hunt a hog, they learn how to work together as a team to accomplish a goal. Does this mean that my dogs can\will ONLY hunt a hog? Hell no. They'll run deer too.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Yes. Natural News. Got a problem with that?
> 
> layful:


Now, in my younger days I WAS a hippy (actually it was camouflage). But I have since out grown that.
Oh, and Mother Earth News Magazine as well.
:cower:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I was never a hippy. As a matter of fact, there was a time I was told I made Rush Limbaugh look like Hanoi Jane.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, I had an, ahem, "readjustment period" after Vietnam.
But, I'm well now. Even the VA says so.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Big Country1 said:


> Not sure what a Get-Outta jail free card means in terms of the military training with local law enforcement is. But what you said is noted.
> And It sounds like you know something more, What do you mean by *not always*? Would you care to enlighten me? or are you just being a smart arse?


Wish I could be open with you guys but its just hard to explain without giving specifics which I cant. I hope you can take my word that from my personal experience law enforcement has helped and trained us more than the other way round they have no need for military tactics but we have need of theirs.
Its just common sense to get the goodwill of the natives its just a great investment to make. I mean that cop could know the best titty bar in town that youll never find on your own but take him to the range with you, let him play with the toys your tired of and your besties for ever. Just saying its not the reason you go but its not gonna hurt either.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Now, in my younger days I WAS a hippy (actually it was camouflage). But I have since out grown that.
> Oh, and Mother Earth News Magazine as well.
> :cower:


Frozen up into your father? Dis missing all things uncomfortable as "hippy" without even knowing?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

ApexPredator said:


> Wish I could be open with you guys but its just hard to explain without giving specifics which I cant. I hope you can take my word that from my personal experience law enforcement has helped and trained us more than the other way round they have no need for military tactics but we have need of theirs.
> Its just common sense to get the goodwill of the natives its just a great investment to make. I mean that cop could know the best titty bar in town that youll never find on your own but take him to the range with you, let him play with the toys your tired of and your besties for ever. Just saying its not the reason you go but its not gonna hurt either.


Thanks for the reinforcement about secrecy and how you need to learn policing. That pretty much says it all?
Unless you're learning to police all the savages being dumped on us so we can be reduced to shootable sniper sport.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, I had an, ahem, "readjustment period" after Vietnam.
> But, I'm well now. Even the VA says so.


So, you don't hear the voices anymore or you just don't listen to them? LOL


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

The time rapidly approaches where each of us will have to decide whether to stay or leave the U.S. 

The Military is training to take down "hostile" (their word, not mine) US states, our police have become totally militarized, brainwashed, and compartmentalized, the population has been thoroughly pacified by bread and circuses (welfare and television), and our president has effectively become a dictator. If history is any predictor of events, bad things are about to happen.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> The time rapidly approaches where each of us will have to decide whether to stay or leave the U.S.
> 
> The Military is training to take down "hostile" (their word, not mine) US states, our police have become totally militarized, brainwashed, and compartmentalized, the population has been thoroughly pacified by bread and circuses (welfare and television), and our president has effectively become a dictator. If history is any predictor of events, bad things are about to happen.


For us it's logistics and cash. Chris has been wanting whole tribe outta us awhile, but it may be walking back out either bering straight (indians leave. Country suckum.) Or of course further south which might work for the hospanics, but they're killing indians down there and that sucks too.
But however Charles, yes, total Anne Frank if that's what it comes to. Painted in thermo paint like the woods (hunger games camo)
Even if you're the biggest libtard commie who couldn't wait standing out with your pink welcome sign they just kill a bunch. There's really not as much camp space as people think. Think. 
Anyway, since we're leaving now as soon as ready, good luck! Here or away ~


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> I did a quick search to find out who these idiots are that would voluntarily act as domestic prisoners to be rounded up for this training:
> 
> It was posted on Monster.com
> 
> Job Search: Find a Job from Millions of Job Listings Online | Monster.com


Maybe some aren't "idiots" ... maybe some are doing a little recon & training of their own!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Something wicked this way comes.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Beware of 'mission creep'


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

James Burgh, who, in his*Political Disquisitions*(1774), called a "standing army in times of peace, one of the most hurtful, and most dangerous of abuses." The Anti-Federalist paperA Democratic Federalist*called a standing army "that great support of tyrants." And*Brutus, the most influential series of essays opposing ratification, argued that standing armies "are dangerous to the liberties of a people...not only because the rulers may employ them for the purposes of supporting themselves in any usurpation of powers, which they may see proper to exercise, but there is a great hazard, that any army will subvert the forms of government, under whose authority, they are raised, and establish one, according to the pleasure of their leader." During the Virginia ratifying convention, George Mason exclaimed, "What havoc, desolation, and destruction, have been perpetrated by standing armies!" The Anti-Federalists would have preferred that the defense of the nation remain entirely with the state militias.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

*June of 1787, James Madison addressed the Constitutional Convention in Philadelphia on the dangers of a permanent army. “A standing military force, with an overgrown Executive will not long be safe companions to liberty,”


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well ours was fine until a ratty poof Kenyan destroyed it. 
He destroyed it so it could not go after the tyrant of him and his haha beast army 

Edit: WV said they have up activity, but I guess they have had a presence for awhile?


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Thanks for the reinforcement about secrecy and how you need to learn policing. That pretty much says it all?
> Unless you're learning to police all the savages being dumped on us so we can be reduced to shootable sniper sport.


Lol sure keep your tinfoil maybe it will keep you from sunburning.
Besides I dont think youd make good sport your prolly fat and slow and to "independent" to work with anyone.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah yeah gringa chica. I'll teach you what a sister you are? That's why we're having jade helm.
Beyond that -

Half a dozen of those great big choppers, 5 that haul loads (double ones) and one of those that looks like it picks up shipping containers left bliss like every 15 minutes for an hour and a half heading all north. Just fyi.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Jade Helm: Preparation for Huge War in the Middle East? -Video | Military

Just some food for thought. Don't all attack me at once.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I saw 5 Apache choppers flying over my area yesterday. That's a first. I also saw a convoy of MRAPs heading south on highway 59 towards Houston. Another first. Generally they travel by train in the other direction. Toward RRAD for upgrades and repair. Is this all part of the exercise?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Ark, if those guys wind up parking in my front yard I am going to be pissed.


----------



## fred (Apr 11, 2015)

*Jade Helm In-Depth Investigation Research Summary*

Spam removed


----------

